# Some things cannot be un-seen



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Watching Jason making snuggle sacks with the new (old) sewing machine. 
Yea for plenty of fleece remnants! We will have the snuggliest hedgehogs in the county. 
And after he masters snuggle sacks we move on to real fitted fleece with terry inner lining cage liners. 
He says he will sew everything with neon green thread. As soon as he buys neon green thread.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

LOL. I make fitted cage liners.... I love them...There is a really good youtube video on making them too!!


----------

